# Luftfilter,Gehäusefilter



## korfe (6. Juli 2009)

*Luftfilter,Gehäusefilter*

Es wäre für mich,und vielen anderen Usern, sicher sehr Interessant,welche Gehäuse über Filter verfügen,und welche nicht!

Hab mich schon dumm und dusselig gesucht!

Greetz!

Korfe


----------



## Caseking-Stefan (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Luftfilter,Gehäusefilter*

Hallo korfe,

nehmen wir als Anregung für den Gehäusefinder gerne auf. 

Über die Erweiterte Suche mit dem Begriff "Luftfilter" bekommst Du übrigens diese Ergebnisse. Gehäuse mit Luftfilter
Es gibt definitiv noch weitere Gehäuse, aber aus dem Kopf bekomme ich die bei so viel Auswahl auch nicht hin.

Interessiert Dich ein Gehäuse im Speziellen ?

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## korfe (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Luftfilter,Gehäusefilter*

Moin!

Ja,und zwar dieses:
Xigmatek Midgard Midi Tower - Black Window

Ich besitze jetzt ein

Chieftec DA-01BD-OP, Be Quiet gedämmt - black

Leider geht mir der Staub auf den Keks,und das ich das Gehäuse umbauen musste um 120 mm Noctualüfter da rein zu bekommen!

Ich suche ein Gehäuse mit Staubfiltern,das leise sein sollte,gut aussieht und zu dämmen ist!

Natürlich sollte auch mein CPU Lüfter reinpassen!

Noctua CPU-Kühler NH-U12P

Würde das Gehäuse passen?

Vielen Dank!

Korfe


----------



## Caseking-Stefan (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Luftfilter,Gehäusefilter*

Hallo Korfe,

sorry für die späte Antwort. Dein Kühler passt ohne Probleme in das Midgard rein und gut dämmen lässt es sich prinzipiell auch. Allerdings solltest Du dann überlegen das Gehäuse ohne Window zu nehmen. Die Dämmung sollte schon großflächig erfolgen um einen Effekt zu erzielen.

Das Midgard hat von Hause aus nicht überall Luftfilter. Kauf also lieber noch welche mit, wenn das ein wichtiger Punkt für Dich ist.

Caseking.de » PC-Zubehör » Staubschutzfilter » Filterkassette aus Kunststoff für 120x120mm Lüfter
Caseking.de » PC-Zubehör » Staubschutzfilter » Alumino Fan Filter 120mm - silver
Caseking.de » PC-Zubehör » Staubschutzfilter » Alumino Fan Filter 120mm - black

Gruß

Stefan


----------

